# Mr. Aqua Bookshelf 3 Gallon long



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a 6g long from them, and couldn't be happier with it. Can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## ryannguyen (Feb 27, 2013)

I would set Iwagumi style for that tank.


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm thinking ug,marsilea minuta. Something small for sure. I'll probably throw dragon stone or lava in with it. The hardest part for me is trying to keep things simple.:tongue:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm jonesing for this tank too. I have the DBP 3L, sort of a framed version of this tank. I like it and have done some things to give it a modernistic look. Saw the Mr Aqua tank about 3 weeks ago and now I want it but don't know where I can put it in my small apartment (already have 5 tanks indoors). Will be watching your project develop. Good luck.


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

I want to go low light and think I might go with this.
Not bad for under $20. shipped

Dimensions - 14.50” x 1.75” x 0.75”
Includes 18 LEDs
0.20 watt LED
Uses 4 watts
18x 10000K LEDs
Slim and contemporary light design
Clamp on bracket
Clamp will fit 0.25" thick sides
Gooseneck clearance is 2.00"
Non-corrosive powder coated aluminum housing
Low voltage power supply
110V - 220V


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

I finally got the tank set up and cycling. I'll be stocking it with shrimp. Just not sure what kind yet. I'm thinking fire reds and golden bees would look cool together. I'm open to opinions. I just got finished planting the LC. It seemed like it took forever. It kept wanting to pop up just like planting HC. Crazy! Anyways, here's my plant list for this tank. 

Plants: 
Lilaeopsis Chinensis 
Riccia
Anubias petite
Unknown moss (fissidens)???
Caloglossa cf. beccarii (Red moss)
Frogbit


----------



## Jmyers2019 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thats really cool! im gonna look into those! tahnks for sharing


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

Where did you get that light? I've been looking for this type of light for my rimless 6 gallon I have sitting around.


----------



## Socalsun (Oct 27, 2009)

I would also like to know where you purchased this light! Thanks


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

I got the light on ebay for under 15 bucks shipped. Search for this

15" Mini Bright LED by Beamworks 3rd Generation


----------



## maux (Sep 26, 2013)

Great looking tank! I somehow just realized that Frogbit is that awesome.


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

That looks like a perfect tank for shrimp, I'm totally loving the dimensions! :thumbsup: How is the light working out for you so far? Does it seem bright enough for low light plants? 

Ive thought about picking up the 1.5G one, but I'm still kind of on the fence. Are you still thinking about picking one up? I would love to see one up and running before Id go through with it  lol


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Is the Riccia (front right(?)) matted? I've been curious about trying it, but how does it grow out from the original mat, I mean will new growth that's not weighed down give you floating/hovering edges? I ask because I thought this plant typically likes to float on the surface.


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

i bought one of the mr aqua 3 gallon long tanks and now have 3 of them. nice little tanks. frogbit looks great! i bought some thats set to be delivered today. i was wondering as far as size how it would look in the 3 gallon tank. love the look of it in your tank.


----------



## CuriousAmerican (Nov 30, 2012)

What are the external dimension of this tank?


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

AquaAurora said:


> Is the Riccia (front right(?)) matted? I've been curious about trying it, but how does it grow out from the original mat, I mean will new growth that's not weighed down give you floating/hovering edges? I ask because I thought this plant typically likes to float on the surface.


I've tied it down before and I always end up trimmimg it. I've seen carpets (attached to mesh) grown with riccia and it looks super cool! Trimming it and cleaning up all the little floating pieces can be a pita. :icon_mad: But worth it!:biggrin:



pink4miss said:


> i bought one of the mr aqua 3 gallon long tanks and now have 3 of them. nice little tanks. frogbit looks great! i bought some thats set to be delivered today. i was wondering as far as size how it would look in the 3 gallon tank. love the look of it in your tank.


Thanks for the compliment! I think it looks awesome! I had salvini minima in there at first. But my filter kept pushing it to the bottom of the tank and it was getting tangled in my moss. The frogbit is to heavy for my filter to sink it. It might also be a better nitrate absorber due to it's longer root system I'm guessing. Your tank is super tranquil looking. I like it! 



austin.b said:


> That looks like a perfect tank for shrimp, I'm totally loving the dimensions! :thumbsup: How is the light working out for you so far? Does it seem bright enough for low light plants?
> 
> I'm planning on putting shrimp in it as soon as it's done cycling. Which shrimp to put in it is the question
> I was thinking crystal whites and fire reds together. I'm open to suggestions!
> ...


Eventually I'm sure one will end up in my house. My next :icon_idea was to build a rack for some more shrimp tanks:hihi::hihi::hihi:
I think you should just bite the bullet and get oneroud:


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

CuriousAmerican said:


> What are the external dimension of this tank?


*Specifications*
- Dimension: 18″ x 5.5″ x 7.1″
- 3 Gallons.
- Extra fine silicone finish.


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

pink4miss said:


> i bought one of the mr aqua 3 gallon long tanks and now have 3 of them. nice little tanks. frogbit looks great! i bought some thats set to be delivered today. i was wondering as far as size how it would look in the 3 gallon tank. love the look of it in your tank.


What light are you using?


----------



## CuriousAmerican (Nov 30, 2012)

mayphly said:


> *Specifications*
> - Dimension: 18″ x 5.5″ x 7.1″
> - 3 Gallons.
> - Extra fine silicone finish.


The reason I ask is that I have a night table that is exactly 18.0 "

If those are internal dimensions then the tank would over hang an edge.

On the other hand, that looks like extra ordinarily thick glass. Would overhanging an edge be critical .... like the Edge Tank by fluval

I a mat necessary. What kind of filter is that?


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey CA,

Here are the exact measurements of the OD of my tank.

Length = 17 11/16" ( you should have plenty of room) :thumbsup:
Width = 5 1/2"
Height = 7 1/16" (not including mat)

My tank sits on a a 1/8" foam mat (yoga type)

I'm running an Aquaclear 20 filter with the inlet tube cut short and a Fluval sponge. In the back left corner sits a Catalina mini heater. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## CuriousAmerican (Nov 30, 2012)

mayphly said:


> Hey CA,
> 
> Here are the exact measurements of the OD of my tank.
> 
> ...


Does it come with the light in the photo?

How much does it cost?

Where can you buy it? 

BTW: How much does empty tank weigh?


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

I posted all about my light on page one. I think there is a tank/light combo available if that's the one you referring to. Not sure who carries it though. I didn't weigh the tank empty. Maybe someone can chime in here on the empty tank weight.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Where did you get the red moss from?


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Bserve said:


> Where did you get the red moss from?


Got it from H4n.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

good luck with this tank, looks good so far. 

just ordered myself one of these mr aqua 3g longs off of marine depot (already have the 12g and love it) for my desk at work. Should be arriving this coming week! 

How are you liking that aquaclear 20 on there? i'm trying to pick a filter for mine, but don't want anything too big. 

Will continue following your progress and post mine once I get it up and running.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Two years later.


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

jbig said:


> good luck with this tank, looks good so far.
> 
> just ordered myself one of these mr aqua 3g longs off of marine depot (already have the 12g and love it) for my desk at work. Should be arriving this coming week!
> 
> ...


I guess I'm way overdue for an update. Lol! This tank is still running strong. There's about 30-40 happy mischling in it. Believe it or not I only top off this tank with RO. I haven't done a water change in about 8 months. The AC 20 works great for this tank. I keep the outflow down low and also have a small corner sponge filter. You can see the flame moss really took off. I trim it frequently. Also, zero algae in this tank. I think it's because the light is at the perfect height for this tank.


----------



## Bloomer (Mar 22, 2014)

Just saw this thread. Here are my 12 gal Mr. Aqua bookshelf tanks, jbig. I like them a lot! 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/album.php?albumid=18890&pictureid=74786

Mayphly, I do believe you only top with RO, mine are semi-self cleaning and the sponges work great. The substrate works very well in my case. I won the sponge filters when the tanks were started last November, tried them, they do very well, so there they stay! Not as obtrusive as I thought they'd be. 

The drawer glides were a royal pain to line up, but being able to slide out the tanks for cleaning is priceless.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> Two years later.


HA! Whoops, that's where Google search gets you sometimes.

Bump:


mayphly said:


> I guess I'm way overdue for an update. Lol! This tank is still running strong. There's about 30-40 happy mischling in it. Believe it or not I only top off this tank with RO. I haven't done a water change in about 8 months. The AC 20 works great for this tank. I keep the outflow down low and also have a small corner sponge filter. You can see the flame moss really took off. I trim it frequently. Also, zero algae in this tank. I think it's because the light is at the perfect height for this tank.


only top off with RO? no algae? sounds like this could be my dream tank. :hihi:

thanks for the update! sorry to revive this one from the dead. I'm going to look into picking up one of those AC20 filters for mine, it just arrived yesterday! i'm pretty excited with the look of the tank. i love my 12g long from mr aqua. i think i'm going to love this one just as much.

Bump:


Bloomer said:


> Just saw this thread. Here are my 12 gal Mr. Aqua bookshelf tanks, jbig. I like them a lot!
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/album.php?albumid=18890&pictureid=74786
> 
> ...


i like the look of your tanks, very simple but still beautiful.


----------

